# Obesity surgery seen as diabetes cure



## Cryozombie (Jan 23, 2008)

> A new study gives the strongest evidence yet that obesity surgery can cure diabetes. Patients who had surgery to reduce the size of their stomachs were five times more likely to see their diabetes disappear over the next two years than were patients who had standard diabetes care, according to Australian researchers.



Full Article

Doesn't this just sort of confirm what we already know... being obese is a major factor in the development of Diabetes, and that losing weight is a good defense for Diabetics?


----------



## Live True (Jan 23, 2008)

I was talking about this study on another forum (I know, I know...I'm a two timer...:wink1.  My concern is that this study will be used as proof that more people should use bariatric surgery to get a "quick fix".  Without nutrition counseling and physical therapy or instruction, this surgery is often only a temporary success.  One of the posters works in medical and stated that researchers in his firm found: 
*Long term *

..... Most studies have suggested that 10 years after surgery, only 10% of patients maintain a minimum weight loss of at least 50% of their total excess weight at the time of their initial surgery. Some patients regain weight. Others are unable to adjust their eating habits and fail to lose the desired weight. Successful results depend on the patients willingness to adopt a long-term plan of healthy eating and regular physical activity. According to an episode of Oprah Winfrey that aired on October 24, 2006, 30% of people who undergo weight loss surgery such as VBG or Gastric Bypass suffer from addiction transference, which is transferring the previous addiction to food with a new addiction to alcoholism. The show stressed the importance of examining the root causes of addiction in order to avoid the phenomenon 

I wish I had the source creds on that, but this makes sense in many ways.  I agree obesity is a huge factor in many cases of diabetes (I'm one trying to lose weight so I can get of diabetes meds), but I think this study will be misused to urge folks into a risky procedure with no guarantee.

In other words, eat better, exercise more...'tis hard, takes time...but works better and lasts longer.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 23, 2008)

I think we need to look closer at the causes of obesity - not only our cultural demands for fast, fatty and salty meals, quick fixes and poor eating habits (not chewing food enough, poor salivary production, etc) and the hormone imbalances that can bring about constant hunger.

I think it's terribly sad that we must resort to self-mutilation (essentially) to cure our blood sugar woes.


----------

